# A Dance from my Opera



## Vehemence (Dec 15, 2010)

This is a piece from my Opera. It's a dance with some people in a store, and that's all of the story plot that I'm going to disclose for now because I'm still in the process of writing and have been for some time...

Anyway, I digress. I'm going to be honest-this is one my favorite compositions to date. So therefore, give me what is exactly on your mind. You like it? You don't like it? Lay it on me.

In terms of melodic development, it's very simplistic. To say its in rondo form would be a bit of an overstatement, but it is just a dance so I'm more concerned with having a good time, so to speak.

You can go to this page to listen-be sure to click on Act 1-Dance. I have some other stuff uploaded to the site, but they are some SUPER early compositions and therefore they aren't very good.

Oh also, the ending of this MIDI recording didn't translate very well through my program, so no need to comment on that.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I can imagine bassons or pizzicato strings in manner of Russian scherzo movements adding this piece more vigorous dancing character, unless you want it to be more static and slow, up to you and your choreography. 

In second half of first minute there is also a tie that I would change for something more interesting, it's just a detail though.


----------

